# Processing time for UK spouse visa



## NusBD (Jul 19, 2013)

Dear all,

I would like to know how long is the processing time for uk spouse visa. I have applied for my spouse visa from Bangladesh online on 13 May 2014 and submitted all documents and biometrics on 18 May 2014. I have also submitted an itinerary showing that I would like to travel to uk on 2 July 2014. I have also mentioned that in my application. 

On 18 May I got a sms saying that the application has been dispatched to the British High Commission. Also, on 24 May they sent a sms stating that my application is under process at the British High Commission. 

I want to know from which date does my time start and how long does it normally take to get the passport. 

Looking forward to your reply. 

Regards, 

Worried applicant.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In April they processed 83% of applications within 30 business days, so around 6 weeks. The duration is calculated from when they receive your supporting documents at the processing centre, so in your case from around 20th May. You are around 3 weeks mark so you may need to wait a little longer, though it's getting busier at visa offices so it may take a bit longer than April stats.


----------



## NusBD (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you so much Joppa. Hope I get a positive response soon.


----------



## thunderb0lt (Feb 15, 2014)

My wife applied at VFS Sylhet on 19 May 2014. She received the first text on 20 May 2014 and the second on 27 May 2014.


----------



## Messiah (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey bud we got our visa. Thanks to this Forum,Joppa and Nyclon.

YESSSS!!! We got the Spouse Visa  

Type of Visa: Spouse Settlement (Wife) for UK Spouse (Non-Priority Service) 
Country of Origin: Bangladesh (Dhaka)
Office Processing: British High Commission, Bangladesh
Online application completed: May 13, 2014
Biometrics, Cash Payment and Submission of Application & Documents at VFS office: May 18 2014
Application sent to British High Commission by VFS: May 18 2014 (SMS notification)
Application Under Process at British High Commission: May 24 2014 (SMS notification)
SMS from VFS 8am (Bangladesh Time)- "Your passport is ready for collection" Tuesday 17 June 2014
Collected Passport Same day

Visa decision: APPROVED  (15th June 2014)


----------



## Ahmed112 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey i jus wanted to know how you sent your documents to bangladesh an how long did it take to get there?


----------



## thunderb0lt (Feb 15, 2014)

Ahmed112 said:


> Hey i jus wanted to know how you sent your documents to bangladesh an how long did it take to get there?


Is your wife in Sylhet or Dhaka. 

I used DHL to ship and had my wife collect documents from office in Sylhet, although quite expensive (I paid £58), I trusted them more than local cargo shipping companies to deliver on time.

Thanks


----------



## Ahmed112 (Jun 12, 2014)

She's from sylhet how long did it take to get there?


----------



## Messiah (Mar 21, 2013)

i used DHL, FEDEX and UPS are all good too and yes cost me about £55 but she got them in 3 days to Dhaka. Goodluck with your applications guys.


----------



## thunderb0lt (Feb 15, 2014)

Mine took 4 days to arrive in Sylhet. where's your wife from in Sylhet?


----------



## thunderb0lt (Feb 15, 2014)

My wife received the ready for collection text this morning. She has collected passport. Visa granted. Biometrics submitted on 19 May 2014 at VFS Sylhet, Bangladesh. Date of Visa in Passport 15 June 2014. applied under Category A.


----------



## Pannyann (May 31, 2014)

thunderb0lt said:


> My wife received the ready for collection text this morning. She has collected passport. Visa granted. Biometrics submitted on 19 May 2014 at VFS Sylhet, Bangladesh. Date of Visa in Passport 15 June 2014. applied under Category A.


Congratulations


----------

